# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نحوه ثبت تاریخ اخراجی دانش آموز

## esmalmessi

باسلام وعرض ادب.یکی ازدوستام که9شهریورامتحان داره وفیزیک هستش.میگه که استرس داره وشاید7نگیره .چون فیزیکش افتضاحه ومعلمشونم زیادسرسال عوض شده.حالابرفرض اگه قبول نشه،بخاطرسن یکسال بیشترش اونواخراج میکنند.اماتاریخ اخراجی کی است به نظرشما؟یعنی شهریورماه است؟

----------


## esmalmessi

کسی نمیدونه؟میدونه؟؟؟

----------


## Fogyfog

مگه نباید بره دوباره دی امتحان بده ؟؟   :Y (727):

----------

